# eca stack novice



## stuntman (Sep 12, 2008)

hi,been looking into buying eca extreme on usa site on internet just looking for something to get me motivated in the gym.only just starting out and just hoping to tone up and lose my little gut that has formed whilst i been injured in past six months.have taken t5s before about a year ago but find it hard to get hold of them as they were under the counter.im i going down the right road?can i order these from america without them being cofiscated by customs as the website warned me to check before ordering as i will lose any money paid if this happens.all other sugestions welcome,many thanks.stuntman


----------



## stuntman (Sep 12, 2008)

think i posted thread in wrong place sorry


----------

